
Full Wikipedia Hosted on a Raspberry Pi Zero W - penguinlinux
http://wikipenguin.onthewifi.com
======
zxcvbn4038
I was hoping for some discussion of how this was done, it looks like there is
some sort of software for hosting a specially encoded version of Wikipedia,
and the overall goal is to provide access to a Wikipedia in areas without good
internet access, but details are sparse and spread out. I’d like to know more!

~~~
bscphil
According to links I found on the page, it looks like the software being used
is provided by Kiwix [1], and the file format used to archive Wikipedia (and
other sites Kiwix archives) is ZIM [2].

I agree, it's an interesting project. I would like to see more specifically
about how many users they can serve at once from a Pi Zero. Unless they just
stuck Cloudflare in front of it?

[1] [https://www.kiwix.org/en/](https://www.kiwix.org/en/)

[2] [https://openzim.org](https://openzim.org)

~~~
repolfx
It's down at the moment with an error about capacity, so presumably not behind
a CDN.

------
imranq
How much space does the full instance take? It would be interesting to have a
personal article recommender based on the stats form your own Wikipedia
instance

~~~
hos234
There are different dumps. Text doesn't take much space. It's the images and
videos. Usually about a 100GB. Check
[https://wiki.kiwix.org/wiki/Content_in_all_languages](https://wiki.kiwix.org/wiki/Content_in_all_languages)

